# Custom wording in display area?



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

How do you get a custom word or saying to appear in the main window for the information display area? I saw a guy that did it here and had it read "Fat Bitch." Can anybody do this, or do you have to get custom dash "tuning?" Thanks! 

Aaron


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

sharkbite1979 said:


> How do you get a custom word or saying to appear in the main window for the information display area? I saw a guy that did it here and had it read "Fat Bitch." Can anybody do this, or do you have to get custom dash "tuning?" Thanks!
> 
> Aaron


FATBITCH was mine, talk to Chris a.k.a. GTPprix here on the board, he's the only one that can do it!:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Send Chris White a PM, he is online now.


----------



## 04GoatBoy (Jun 22, 2006)

...or anyone with a Tech 2. lol.


----------



## fateBlowsUrMind (Jul 3, 2006)

I paid 155$ and had it done in a group of roughly 15 think it was, It might be cheaper if you get 15 or more to pay in full by the due date.., he came down from Michigan? and did it for us Indiana goats this last saturday.. I had < SOURGIRL 2004 > put in my dash =) along with a few other cool things he was able to offer... Holden logo, no more stupid 1-4 shift light and my display is dimmer.. :cool


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

04GoatBoy said:


> ...or anyone with a Tech 2. lol.


Tech 2 won't do it or I wouldn't have paid Chris, would've been cool though.


----------

